# Moin aus dem Norden



## Moppel (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Foris!

Eigentlich wollte ich nur schnell googeln, wo ich hier in der Nähe ein paar Goldfische oder Shibukin bekomme - und nun bin ich hier gelandet... 

Das scheint mir hier ein richtig tolles Forum zu sein - viele kompetente Leute, viele gute Ideen! Klasse! 

Kurz zu mir und meinem Teich: Wir beide *g* wohnen in Dithmarschen, also ziemlich weit im Norden. Ich kam zu meinem Teich so ähnlich wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde - er ist sozusagen ein "Erbstück" von meinem Ex. Der wollte damals (war 2003) unbedingt einen Teich - schnappte sich den Spaten und los gings...
Das sah damals so aus:
 

Der Mann ging, der Teich blieb...
Ein paar Jahre war das Teichlein dann son bißchen mein Stiefkind, hab mich nicht so doll d´rum gekümmert... *schäm*
Seit ein paar Wochen aber habe ich nun richtig Spass an dem kleinen Gewässer gefunden. Mir haben nämlich ein paar Leute gesagt, dass es an ein Wunder grenzt, dass das Ding unter diesen Bedingungen (viel zu viel Bewuchs drumrum) funktioniert. Das Wasser ist klar, die Fische sind fit, sogar der Schlamm, von dem ich hin und wieder mal ein "Löffelchen" voll herausnehmen muss, weil immer so viel Laub reinfällt im Herbst, riecht angenehm und "frisch" *staun*
Vielleicht erkennt man auf diesem Bild, wie das Wasser aussieht:
 

Nun gut, dann bleiben wir also zusammen, mein Teich und ich  Und hier in diesem tollen Forum bekomme ich bestimmt noch einen zusätzlichen Kick, mich besser um das Ganze zu kümmern 
Freue mich, hier dabei sein zu dürfen!

LG
Beate


----------



## resa51 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo Beate und:willkommen

Dein Teich sieht doch auf dem einen Foto ganz toll aus.
Pflanzen sind für einen Teich immer ganz toll; wenn es zu viele werden, bietest du sie einfach hier im forum an.
Schick mal noch ein paar Bilder dazu, so sieht man dann besser, ob du wirklich "zu viele" Pflanzen hast


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Servus Beate

Herzlich Willkommen

Leider sieht man nicht allzu viel vom Teich , hast vielleicht ein Teichübersicht 

Aber das was man erkennen kann, läßt auf sehr gute Bautätigkeit schließen . Es dürfte die Besatzdichte und die Bepflanzung sehr ausgewogen sein 

Mit einem Wort ein "Gesunder Mix".

Ich würde nicht sehr viel am Teich herum tun, Pflanzen im späten Herbst/frühen Winter (alles was an Laub/Halme ins Wasser hängt) bzw. Frühjahr (Halme der Simse/Gräser) zurückschneiden und das Laub mit einem Kescher heraus holen.

Also, mehr bleibt ja zu deinem Paradies nicht zu sagen , nur das du dich hoffentlich bei uns recht wohl fühlst und uns deinen Teich im Jahresverlauf zeigst .


----------



## Moppel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo Reiner!
Danke Dir!
Mit "zu viel Bewuchs" meinte ich weniger den *im* Teich (das ist ja relativ leicht in den Griff zu kriegen), als den *drumrum*. Auf den Bildern unten siehst Du, was ich meine 

Wenn jemand aber hier in der Nähe wohnt und ein paar __ Lilien, Seerosen-Teile oder ein paar Tonnen __ Wasserpest gebrauchen kann, darf er/sie gern vorbeikommen und sich das Gewünschte holen! Ich muss eh im Herbst mal richtig aufräumen... Ist ja kaum noch Platz für Wasser... Ich würd auch gegen ein paar Goldfische tauschen 
LG
Beate


----------



## Moppel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo Helmut!

Auch Dir recht vielen Dank!
Das mit dem Pflanzen zurückschneiden ist natürlich in Planung. Wird ne ziemliche Aktion werden  
Aber jetzt, wo ich meinen Teich endlich lieb gewinne, werd ich das denn mal machen 

LG
Beate


----------



## Teichmatze (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo

Ich finde den Teich echt klasse,vorallem,weil alles ohne viel Technik funktioniert.Klares Wasser haste ja auch.

Und der Bewuchs ist schön dicht,nicht no nackig,das gefällt mir auch gut,eben ein schöner Naturteich.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## kunisteich (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo Beate

Wo wohnst du denn bei uns im schönen Dithmarschen??
Ich komme aus Wöhrden.
Du schreibst das du da jede Menge Pflanzen hast 
die  du loswerden willst? würde dir gerne was von der __ Wasserpest abnehmen!
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben wo du herkommst evtl
kann man sich ja mal treffen und Erfahrungen austauschen.


----------



## jeanymatti (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo in meine alte Heimat Ditschiland...

habe 3 1/2 Jahre in Heide gelebt und gearbeitet.

War schöööön dort.

Gruß aus Wilhelmshaven


----------



## Moppel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

@ jeanymatti:
Ja, menno, denn komm uns doch mal wieder besuchen!  Nach Nierdersachsen verpieseln und nicht mehr auftauchen, das ist doch nicht nett!? 

@ kunisteich:
Hast PN!

@ Teichmatze:
Danke für die Blumen!  
Ich steh auch mehr auf urwüchsig... Darum sagen auch immer alle Besucher zu mir: "Mensch, säg´ doch ´mal ´was ab!!"


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo Beate,

auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns! Hier bist Du richtig...

Ich kann nur sagen: Säg bloss nix ab - ich finde Dschungel toll. Mann muss nicht sehen können, was der Nachbar auf dem Teller hat, es reicht wenn man ihn hört 

Aus Lübeck...


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Moin aus dem Norden*

Hallo Beate,
der "letzte süd-östliche Zipfel im Norden" fehlt noch... HALLO aus Luhmühlen 
Einen schönen Teich hast Du, unser muß erst noch werden.... hoffentlich bleibt mein Mann anschließend
Liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------

